# FreeBSD and X as VMWare Player Guest



## dsavitsk (Jan 24, 2014)

I have been running a console only install of FreeBSD in VMWare Player on Windows 7 for a while, and it works great. I now find myself needing some *nix GUI stuff on this computer. I have installed Ubuntu in the VM in the past and it works out of the box, but I would rather use FreeBSD as I know it a bit better. Are there any issues with X in this scenario? The one possible wrinkle is that this is on a laptop that sits in a dock much of the time, but that also travels, so the screen resolution changes periodically. Ubuntu did so-so with this (XP does great  :OOO ). Any reason to think FreeBSD won't? Or that it could cause hardware damage? Thanks


----------



## SirDice (Jan 24, 2014)

It will never cause any hardware damage.

It should work reasonably with x11-drivers/xf86-video-vmware. Changing resolutions however will probably cause the same kind of issues as with Ubuntu.


----------

